# whats your hitlist buck this year



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

All the bucks on my hit list will try to be 130" or above, I just don't have any pictures of them.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Put a stalk on this guy this morning but lost track of him until he bounced up at 15 yards... no shot. I've had him at 100, 80, 54 yards... he's a smart deer.










Had this guy at 43 yards last week.










And a couple of bucks I have seen throughout the season but no shot..


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice bucks hunter14!

I'm just hoping to get a buck...whether it's big or not.


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

First legal buck i see


----------



## kattman (Jul 28, 2007)

View attachment 1171899


My hit list. 
Had him 34 yards Friday could not get a clear shot.


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

I have one buck on my hit list we call him Ghost because i have seen him during the day once and then i see him every night in are CRP eating, but he has never been caught on a game camera he is a big 12 point that would probably score 140'' so when i get him this year i will post pictures.


----------



## hunterGL (Sep 22, 2011)

i have seen a very nice 13 point were i will be hunting and on the propery next to the one i hunt there hav trail cam pics of a monster 14 buck with drop tines


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## diesel094 (Apr 14, 2011)

wow thats like my dream buck, tall and more tight than wide... 


kattman said:


> View attachment 1171899
> 
> 
> My hit list.
> Had him 34 yards Friday could not get a clear shot.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Only got one or two shooters on camera so far this year. I know some of 4 different big bucks that made it through last season, and countless young bucks that may be shooters this year.


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

This one


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

Last years pictures but would like to put one of these bucks on the ground this year.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Only big buck pics I've gotten so far this year.


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

these are the two i would have to think about shooting because i think they could be huge next year but they are the biggest i have so far and the last two i would probably pass but you never know there pretty big


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

just set the cam out yesterday because it came in the mail. will have some pics of him soon havnt seen him this yr but seen him last yr in velvet as a 6 pointer and he had sum real potential!!!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I aint got one as far as I know, we havent checked the trail camera, we went and swapped cards but my dad thinks he accidentally took it out and just put it back in the camera instead of putting the blank memory card in it.
so basically right now any sort of shooter buck or a real plump doe is on my hit list this year, and hopefully some hogs since I havent shot a hog or 2 in quite a while.


----------



## Bow Hunter Beck (Aug 28, 2011)

I had this guy 20 yards in the rain but i have feather fletchings and any of you who use them that when they get wet its like shooting a bare arrow so i couldnt shoot man was i mad


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Found the non-typ again this morning... saw him coming from a 100 yards heading right to me, then he changed direction .
Not the best pictures though




























Then found this big 4x4


----------



## Andy/Ohio (Sep 29, 2011)

Had him at 20 yards last Sunday, didn't have a clear shot...


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Wow! that is a nice one. Hope you can get him.


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

got a few more shooters to add to the list!! that makes 5 trophies this year!! numbers 1 2 4 are all the same deer I think.

















'


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

still in velvet looks like


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

thats very strage Zach. the velvet here was gone in August! haha


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> thats very strage Zach. the velvet here was gone in August! haha


i saw a buck here tonight still in velvet


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

bow hunter11 said:


> i saw a buck here tonight still in velvet


It seems all the bigger ones lost there velvet in the begginning of September, but A lot of the small ones still have it.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

outdoorkid1 said:


> It seems all the bigger ones lost there velvet in the begginning of September, but A lot of the small ones still have it.


I find that the smaller bucks come out first.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

hunter14 said:


> I find that the smaller bucks come out first.


Must be different in different locations because all of the bigger bucks around here have lost there velvet and a few of the smaller ones still have it.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

I got 2, 145-150" bucks on my hitlist and 1 160" buck.


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

the big 4 point is on my list but i was plenty happy taggin the spike with it bein my first deer and all


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

TaylorDennis92 said:


> the big 4 point is on my list but i was plenty happy taggin the spike with it bein my first deer and all


Nothing wrong with that, congrats on your first. Great job.


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks I seen my forkit horn, another forkit horn and the 6 point the mornin I got my spike he was the only one that offered a shot tho


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

TheHunter831 said:


> I got 2, 145-150" bucks on my hitlist and 1 160" buck.


Can you post up some pics?


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

not a buxk but i still would like to shoot him.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> Can you post up some pics?


poser is finally out of his velvet


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

A lot of the bucks in this album made it through to this year.. Come late October I know they'll be showing their faces more.
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.427036066486.235411.693466486&l=60d608b53d&type=1


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Had "my" buck haha at 15 yards today, checked the camera and ended up getting pictures of him!!


























Had this bull at 60 yards but wouldn't come into my call.


----------



## commander 318 (Feb 13, 2011)

not sure if i will kill him or not yet. i have to see him first. if he is bigger than the one i killed last year i will kill him.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

thats a HUGE MULEY!!


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

This is the one I want...I have been out several times but have seen nothing. There is also a couple smaller nice 8 pointers I would shoot in my area. This is my first year hunting, I would actually be just as proud of a small doe than a big buck!


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> thats a HUGE MULEY!!


Not a bad buck, should be high 180's. My dad want's him, but if he steps out, he's gonna get it. I want a different buck! Which I had at 90 yards tonight....


----------



## Andy/Ohio (Sep 29, 2011)

I got that Kicker 10 buck hard horned less then 15 yeards from my stand. To bad it was 2:19 AM. This warm weather and lunar status has been killing the buck movement but next week is looking GREAT!


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Finally got another good buck on camera. He'd be hard to pass this year as a 3.5 but I think I'd be able to let him go. Got pics of him from last year as a 2.5 too, he really put on some inches.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Got the pic on the left last week...my dad thinks the guy on the right is the same just in velvet. What do you guys think, is it the same buck...could've he grown that much in 2 months? I'm kinda skeptical myself as it's kinda hard to compare the two picks very well.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

isaacdahl said:


> View attachment 1185306
> View attachment 1185307
> 
> 
> Got the pic on the left last week...my dad thinks the guy on the right is the same just in velvet. What do you guys think, is it the same buck...could've he grown that much in 2 months? I'm kinda skeptical myself as it's kinda hard to compare the two picks very well.


Its hard to tell but it easily could be because the right G1 looks almost identical


----------

